

Ask HN: How does your team manage software releases? - pairing

My co-founder and I have been working for the last few months to create a web application for software teams to plan &amp; manage production deployments, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;releaseboard.com. We’ve built Release[Board] to solve our frustrations surrounding release communication and planning. Does a product like Release[Board] improve your team’s existing process? Are you happy with your current process?
======
tsm
I watched the video, and don't understand the value-add here. Our team uses a
number of tools, chiefly Pivotal, and we've never had a problem. Everyone
knows what they need to do before releasing because they have Pivotal stories,
and then when the weekly release comes it's not a big deal—the guy running the
deploy sends out a warning email, it gets deployed to staging, there's a few
hours of buffer for people to notice any kinks, and then it gets deployed to
prod.

~~~
pairing
@tsm, thanks for the feedback. The purpose of this Ask:HN is to help us
validate if there is a market for our product, and your comments are
appreciated.

